# Romy's knitting thread...



## romysbaskets

I posted scarves I knit on my crochet thread but here are my first knitted socks. They are more like sockies....I figure if I post my beginning projects also..there will be more pressure to finish them before I start another. 









A wild flower child scarf for a friend









A pair of knee highs that will take me a while to complete, made with wild horse sock yarn..merino wool.


----------



## Belfrybat

I can crochet, but as much as I've tried, I'm a complete failure at knitting. I start out OK but then the stitches tighten up to the point I can't get the needle through them. So my hat is off to you for being able to both crochet and knit. :knitting:


----------



## hippygirl

Belfrybat said:


> I can crochet, but as much as I've tried, I'm a complete failure at knitting. I start out OK but then the stitches tighten up to the point I can't get the needle through them. So my hat is off to you for being able to both crochet and knit. :knitting:


I think keeping the tension even is the hardest part for me. I know if I don't knit for a while, I have to work on a practice piece for an hour or so using the same yarn/needles I'll be using before I even think about starting on the actual pattern.

What works for me is to relax my hands, arms, and shoulders constantly as I knit (it's almost like a spring releasing built-up tension)...if I don't, I end up doing the same as you.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## romysbaskets

Belfrybat said:


> I can crochet, but as much as I've tried, I'm a complete failure at knitting. I start out OK but then the stitches tighten up to the point I can't get the needle through them. So my hat is off to you for being able to both crochet and knit. :knitting:


You are very kind, thank you for the compliment. I think if you look up a video on youtube and try again..taking your time with casting on the first stitches slowly, taking a look at each stitch to see that they are a little loose...and look consistent, this will help. I think if you follow a pattern that is step by step and doing it slowly might just remedy that. Relaxing is very important and you should not give up. . I just started knitting last month. I made scarves first which I will post on this thread. 



hippygirl said:


> I think keeping the tension even is the hardest part for me. I know if I don't knit for a while, I have to work on a practice piece for an hour or so using the same yarn/needles I'll be using before I even think about starting on the actual pattern.
> 
> What works for me is to relax my hands, arms, and shoulders constantly as I knit (it's almost like a spring releasing built-up tension)...if I don't, I end up doing the same as you.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I agree it is the first part, relaxing and taking your time...


----------



## romysbaskets

These are my first knit longggg socks! I made them by knitting with my own Alpaca yarn I spun on my 1880's spinning wheel. They were made with a variation of the pattern I used for the sockies which I made two cables reduce into one on each side...my calf muscle needed more room. I crocheted the white band for trim out of a little Llama yarn I had spun. It is such pretty yarn! I had gotten 5 ozs of it in roving form here from hubby as a gift. It didn't make much yarn so using it for trims will be a good purpose.


----------



## romysbaskets

Above I had said I just started knitting a month ago, which I should clarify was not meant literally. I learned to both knit and crochet as a teenager but only crocheted...I never felt inclined to knit until recently. Some months back I made some head bands for a friend and then started making knit scarves in July as my confidence grew. A month ago, I began knitting frequently making it a craft I am now utilizing. At first, I was not too impressed with how long my small knit items took..but then I tried again and now I am basing my project time for the value of the supplies used. With my handspun Alpaca, I have very little yarn left. So the projects being socks I chose to knit them because I felt they would wear longer than my crocheted versions. I am hoping to knit a scarf out of Alpaca once I get more Alpaca to spin.... My main yarns I have handspun are Romeldale as I was able to get 5 raw fleeces under that $10 deal at a local farm and 5 raw fleeces were free, still have some to work on.... My upcoming projects should include some weaving with the Romeldale thicker yarns...so I will have to post a different thread for that I guess soon...


----------



## romysbaskets

Scarves that I knit since July:


----------



## romysbaskets

Here are more and from now on, I will keep my knitted projects on this thread and crocheted projects on the crochet thread:

Knit from a soft wool yarn with silver metallic running through it:









Knit from 100% soft Mohair yarn:









Knit from an Alpaca Merino blend yarn for my son:


----------



## wr

Belfrybat said:


> I can crochet, but as much as I've tried, I'm a complete failure at knitting. I start out OK but then the stitches tighten up to the point I can't get the needle through them. So my hat is off to you for being able to both crochet and knit. :knitting:


If I can knit, anybody can. Granted, I can only knit socks and can't read or follow a pattern because I'm self taught and apparently, I taught myself to knit in the most impossible, inside out and backwards way possible. 

I found a wonderful lady with a degree in fine arts who was able to tell me that my method is called mirror image knitting, which makes sense because I thought I was doing exactly what my grandmother taught me but apparently, I was mirroring what I saw her doing - from the front side.


----------



## romysbaskets

wr said:


> If I can knit, anybody can. Granted, I can only knit socks and can't read or follow a pattern because I'm self taught and apparently, I taught myself to knit in the most impossible, inside out and backwards way possible.
> 
> I found a wonderful lady with a degree in fine arts who was able to tell me that my method is called mirror image knitting, which makes sense because I thought I was doing exactly what my grandmother taught me but apparently, I was mirroring what I saw her doing - from the front side.


I have to keep catching myself from doing mirror image knitting! I can't follow crochet directions but knit directions are no problem at all! That means what? LOL I can look at pretty much anything crocheted and copy it. The knitting projects, I am not experienced enough yet with to copy items except more simple things. I also crochet weird...but it works and my stitches are pretty even. As to spinning..I do it my own way also. I call my way of crafting..."winging it!" However with lots of practice it is working.


----------



## romysbaskets

First I knit this slipper for my son and then felted it in the washer.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams

I taught myself to knit through YouTube using a pair of wooden kitchen skewers. I made a basket weave dishcloth and a stuffed rabbit.


----------



## romysbaskets

LittleMrsAdams said:


> I taught myself to knit through YouTube using a pair of wooden kitchen skewers. I made a basket weave dishcloth and a stuffed rabbit.


I love YouTube! It is great to learn crafting on! That is great Little Mrs Adams..I wish you would post pics of your knitting, that would be awesome!


----------



## romysbaskets

My friend Lori, modeling her Infinity Scarf I made her for her birthday! She likes narrow scarves and then doubled around her neck. My solution was a narrow infinity scarf.


----------



## romysbaskets

I have found some easy basic knit sock videos to share here. The first pair I knit was from this video. To make my alpaca just below the knee socks. I just knit the right number of stitches to fit just below the knit...then I reduced stitches to fit my leg. If you would like, just stick to this ankle version and then you can see how using this method with 5 double point needle works for you. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNf7jj3oyNs[/ame]


----------



## romysbaskets

This first pair I knit with my handspun, and dyed Suri Alpaca! They are so warm and soft. 









This second pair I knit with commercially spun thrift store mohair and my handspun Suri multi color dyed Alpaca. They are soft and puffy to wear!









This pair I made to felt out of my handspun Icelandic plus the blue was handspun soft wool, a thrift store find. 









This last pair are mid calf, the Angora is my handspun from feedbuns Alpaca roving I bought from her a while back, the multi my handspun Suri Alpaca and the creme colored is Alpaca I had gotten years ago, just enough to make these with.


----------



## sarah1479

Belfrybat hello I read your post about your failure at knitting I use to have the same problem and I solved it by using bigger needles than the yarn ask for


----------



## romysbaskets

I knit a pair of these little ankle sockies, good for summer. Then I started another pair. So I will make a few more pairs and post the rest. I am practicing with my connected set of sock knitting needles. Plus it allows me to use up the small balls of sock yarn I found in a thrift store score a while back. I was asked by a friend why the shorter socks...well to use up scraps naturally! I don't waste or toss any yarn...I find ways to use it all.


----------



## feedbunns

HI Romy
Your things look great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## romysbaskets

feedbunns said:


> HI Romy
> Your things look great. Keep up the good work!


Thank you! I have more to post but they are just ankle socks. I had all these little balls of remnants to use up..so I am.


----------



## followinghim

Hi. Can i ask you how many stitches you have on the needle when you knit because i am thinking if you started knitting something like a scarf then maybe the shorter row with less stitches might be better for you? Just an idea. I am sure your knitting will take off. I have a similar problem with crochet but am sticking with it at the moment


----------



## romysbaskets

At long last...in between a move, unpacking and work...in addition to canning..gee? Ok so I started some ankle socks in July and got the cuffs and heel portion done. I put this down and skipped knitting in August as I was canning and picking fruit. Yay! Then last night I picked these up again and got down to where I am putting black toes on them tonight. The black cuff and heel are Llama yarn I traded for years back. The brown is my handspun Alpaca and the toes will be made with my handspun slightly two tone alpaca.


----------



## romysbaskets




----------



## MoBookworm1957

Very nice! Haven't tried socks crocheting C2C afghan. First on this too. Shell pattern. Still trying to figure out Loom too.


----------



## romysbaskets

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Very nice! Haven't tried socks crocheting C2C afghan. First on this too. Shell pattern. Still trying to figure out Loom too.


Thank you! I have not done an afghan in some time! I am hoping to do a blanket soon but will have to wait til after the craft fair I want to have a table at at the end of November here...I have to get to crafting to be ready.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pot holders,hot pads,scraves,mittens,socks,headbands etc most work up quickly.
I'm making Christmas with the above-mentioned.


----------



## DebbieJ

Belfrybat said:


> I can crochet, but as much as I've tried, I'm a complete failure at knitting. I start out OK but then the stitches tighten up to the point I can't get the needle through them. So my hat is off to you for being able to both crochet and knit. :knitting:


I was 54 when I learned to knit. I'm loving it!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got you beat DebbieJ. A 6 year old showed me how to warp my Loom at 58. Working on my first placements set.


----------



## romysbaskets

I started knitting at 49. This what I finished last week and I am on my second green ankle sock tonight.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I want to thank Romy's knitting thread for the great information I have received here.
Finally learned how to warp my loom from a six year old boy. He's a corker. He"s teaching me about weaving, I am teaching him how to sew on machine.


----------



## romysbaskets

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I want to thank Romy's knitting thread for the great information I have received here.
> Finally learned how to warp my loom from a six year old boy. He's a corker. He"s teaching me about weaving, I am teaching him how to sew on machine.



That is very kind of you to say and this is a fun thread for me to read on as well. I have to catch up some projects on here. I have found that once you take the plunge with fiber...all kinds of directions open up for you! What a great way to learn weaving...would love to see a picture of that 6 year old weaver!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here's a sock I am working on.


----------



## fibrefarmer

beautiful work. Those first socks look really cosy.


----------



## romysbaskets




----------



## romysbaskets

Finally done with these. Wow those unmarked sock yarns had a lot of yardage!


----------



## romysbaskets

romysbaskets said:


> Finally done with these. Wow those unmarked sock yarns had a lot of yardage!


----------



## romysbaskets

My current project is a pair of socks from my handspun yarn from a drop spindle. I won the already dyed sunset colored merino roving from a tour de fleece drawing. It spun into 3 small skeins and I debated doing a 2 ply. I thought at the time the result wouldn't be enough yarn. This is rustic and different widths.


----------



## romysbaskets

fibrefarmer said:


> beautiful work. Those first socks look really cosy.


Thank you kindly for the compliment fibre farmer!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is one sock


----------



## romysbaskets

Ok so I had to use up all of that homespun yarn. So I made them longer.


----------



## mzgarden

Those are simply lovely. What pattern are you following?


----------



## romysbaskets

mzgarden said:


> Those are simply lovely. What pattern are you following?


Thank you! More like rustic style...LOL. I am doing a crochet cast on, then once on both needles I use every other row to add a stitch til I get to the desired width. Then just knitting til I get to the heel. I use a gusset heel with reinforced stitching method. I add stitches per my ankle then leg diameter. I don't have a pattern I follow as I just knit using different techniques. I did some ribbing stitches on the last sock. I haven't made any fancy ones yet! I just started a hat last night.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is a hat I just made from yarn my lovely niece gave me. I had no idea what it would come out like. Fun surprise! 85% merino wool and 15% poly


----------



## romysbaskets

Ok another hat...thrift store 100% merino wool yarn and mohair.


----------



## romysbaskets

Oh my, better start updating this thread. I knit some mid calf socks for my son and here is a pic. I gave them to him finished but didnt get a pic of them done. Oh well, here is the fun color as I was making them.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Gorgeous work, Romy!

The touques are to die for!


----------



## DebbieJ

Belfrybat, I was 54 when I learned to knit. Mine was also really tight, but just practice, practice, practice.

I’m in the process of making a headband-ear cover for the cold. I get an earache every time I get out in the cold wind. Of course, having short hair doesn’t help any.


----------



## DebbieJ

romysbaskets said:


> Oh my, better start updating this thread. I knit some mid calf socks for my son and here is a pic. I gave them to him finished but didnt get a pic of them done. Oh well, here is the fun color as I was making them.
> View attachment 80724


Love the socks!


----------



## romysbaskets

Maude said:


> Gorgeous work, Romy!
> 
> The touques are to die for!


Tnank you kindly Maude! I will get a pic of those socks off his feet sometimes soon. They came out very well and even in length. I had gotten the entire sock ball of yarn for a dollar! I had no idea of yardage so I just unwound it and split it. I am doing just a very basic pattern. I have done lace ones for myself along with textured ones but my son needed them basic with wild colors..that suits him.


----------



## romysbaskets

DebbieJ said:


> Love the socks!


Thank you so much Debbie! I learned to knit as a teenager but didn't make projects till I was in my forties!


----------



## Witch's Broom

romysbaskets said:


> Tnank you kindly Maude! I will get a pic of those socks off his feet sometimes soon. They came out very well and even in length. I had gotten the entire sock ball of yarn for a dollar! I had no idea of yardage so I just unwound it and split it. I am doing just a very basic pattern. I have done lace ones for myself along with textured ones but my son needed them basic with wild colors..that suits him.


Absolutely beautiful, and talk about a great buy on the yarn!


----------



## romysbaskets

Maude said:


> Absolutely beautiful, and talk about a great buy on the yarn!


Thank you so much Maude! A client saw my knee highs which I knit out of a big ball of merino wool sock yarn I got the same way for a dollar. Gosh the time it takes to knit socks...nothing I like better then getting a bargain on the yarn. LOL


----------



## Witch's Broom

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you so much Maude! A client saw my knee highs which I knit out of a big ball of merino wool sock yarn I got the same way for a dollar. Gosh the time it takes to knit socks...nothing I like better then getting a bargain on the yarn. LOL


I look at it as a double whammy.

Being able to sit and relax while knitting your favourite things, all while reflecting on basement pricing, now that's the way to do it!


----------



## romysbaskets

Witch's Broom said:


> I look at it as a double whammy.
> 
> Being able to sit and relax while knitting your favourite things, all while reflecting on basement pricing, now that's the way to do it!


I sure have a big stash these days.  Its great to enjoy a craft with little spending for sure.


----------



## romysbaskets

Prior to moving, I sorted out my yarn and pulled out some to gift to locals. This said, I also gave away some of my fleece but kept enough for sure. My yarns really became higher volume when I was gifted huge cones of mohair, merino wool, cottton and raw silks. I have made so many things lately, I will get pics loaded to update today.


----------



## mzgarden

@romysbaskets - ok, now I'm checking back frequently to see your pictures, lol. You do such lovely work.


----------



## romysbaskets

Thank you! Posting updates now.







This ankle sock pair I just finished was made with my very thin handspun alpaca yarn. I started with raw fleece. The yarn was spun on Pearl, my 1880s spinning wheel. The grey yarn was a mill spun Yak yarn remnant.


----------



## romysbaskets

Heres a wondefully warm knee high pair I made with handspun yarn I bought a bag of balls for $2. I absolutely love wearing these over leggings.


----------



## romysbaskets

romysbaskets said:


> Heres a wondefully warm knee high pair I made with handspun yarn I bought a bag of balls for $2. I absolutely love wearing these over leggings.


----------



## romysbaskets

Heres scrap socks ankle height to use up yarns and my mohair sleep socks when it gets cold. Unonm


----------



## romysbaskets

Very fine yarn socks nearly like thread so lace weight.


----------



## romysbaskets




----------



## romysbaskets

I made 2 pairs of these mohair bed socks.


----------



## 406127

romysbaskets said:


> I made 2 pairs of these mohair bed socks.
> View attachment 93511


yummy!!


----------



## romysbaskets

Thank you! Time to catch up my thread


----------



## romysbaskets




----------



## romysbaskets

romysbaskets said:


> View attachment 94214


Made up a simple pattern for my thick merino wool hat.


----------



## romysbaskets

Finally took the plunge with unusual yarn....Plotulopi directly from Iceland! Its Pencil Roving and not twisted fiber. So if you pull it breaks but keeping fingers close together, its strong based on lock length of fiber carded. I just finished a cardigan...put it on as hard to get a good pic of it flat. Here is my first knit Cardigan! It took me about 3 weeks off and on. Its fine fiber so I used a smaller needle then the pattern, then added 5 inches to the length. I still need to block the borders to lay flat when buttoned but its done! I am now knitting a sweater for hubby and will post pic when done. Its being knit with two strands of the pencil roving...


----------



## fibrefarmer

romysbaskets said:


> Finally took the plunge with unusual yarn....Plotulopi directly from Iceland! Its Pencil Roving and not twisted fiber. So if you pull it breaks but keeping fingers close together, its strong based on lock length of fiber carded. I just finished a cardigan...put it on as hard to get a good pic of it flat. Here is my first knit Cardigan! It took me about 3 weeks off and on. Its fine fiber so I used a smaller needle then the pattern, then added 5 inches to the length. I still need to block the borders to lay flat when buttoned but its done! I am now knitting a sweater for hubby and will post pic when done. Its being knit with two strands of the pencil roving...


That's beautiful!
sounds like it was a fun challenge to knit.


----------



## romysbaskets

fibrefarmer said:


> That's beautiful!
> sounds like it was a fun challenge to knit.


Thank you kindly! It was a challenge but now I am quite fast at working with it. I was able to get his sweater going much faster with using two strands per the pattern and using a larger needle. Its very light and airy!


----------



## Evons hubby

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you kindly! It was a challenge but now I am quite fast at working with it. I was able to get his sweater going much faster with using two strands per the pattern and using a larger needle. Its very light and airy!


Very nice work!


----------



## romysbaskets

Bring on the hats! Ok so the wild purple one was knit with a handspun yarn I was gifted here on HT! The Mohair one is from a thrift store yarn...likely around a $3 ball! Boy I love the bargains I find! Now if I was just a faster knitter? LOL


----------



## romysbaskets

Well I turned out this next one to match the cardigan I made out the Plotulopi. I had to take a break from the socks...harder on my hands. Now I need no more hats...I gave away the two hats I made with the intricate Fair Isle pattern to my beloved friends in Virginia.


----------



## fibrefarmer

cosy hats!


----------



## romysbaskets

fibrefarmer said:


> cosy hats!


Thank you! They are a simple design but made to keep my own head warm...gifts I will make more ornate...I do so love the fair isle patterns but busy on the house we have been fixing up! Boy so much work has been done.


----------



## romysbaskets

I have no idea why I didn't post the Fair Isle hats here. Well I made 3 but here are two I gifted to my wonderful HT buddies in Virginia last year! Rick and Ann Kent!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is one I made for me this week.


----------

